# Sekundärklasse



## Luhmi (27. April 2009)

Hallo Leute.

Ich wollte mal fragen wie ihr bei euren Charakteren vorgeht.

Levelt ihr eure Sekundär- und Primärklasse immer ungefähr ausgewogen oder levelt ihr erst eure Primärklasse hoch un zieht dann mit der Sekündärklasse nach...



BSPL.:

1. PRIM. LV12 also level ich die Sekundär erstmal bis 11.

2. PRIM. LV12 also level ich erstmal bis 30 und dann mal die Sekundärklasse

3. PRIM. LV12 als level ich bis 50 und dann die Sek.



Was davon ist nun am sinnvollsten?



lg Luhmi


----------



## Monsterburn (27. April 2009)

Hi!!!

Also ich muss sagen ich spiele Priest/mage und levelt immer in 5er schritten,
das heisst wenn ich mit meinen priest auf 35 bin dann ziehe ich mit meinem Mage nach von 30-35
Ich finde es so am besten da man dann die eliteskills gleich machen kann und man
so die beste stärke aus seinen chars. herausholen kann.

Lg Monster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrNovember (28. April 2009)

Hab leider auch den Fehler gemacht erst mal den Magier hochzupushen nun hab ich kaum noch Q für meinen priester und level ihn eigentlich nur durch dailyQ die ich mit dem magier mache und dann mit dem priester abgebe.

Sobal die beiden das selbe Level haben werde ich es genau so machen wir mein Vorposter und immer alle 2-5 level switchen.


----------



## murathison (28. April 2009)

also ich level in 3er schritten kriger/prist


----------



## pepescarface (6. Mai 2009)

krieger/ ritter 18/20.
jetzt wird der krieger auf 20 gebracht und dann wird der ritter wieder ein paar lvl höher gebracht und der krieger zieht hinterher.


----------



## WR^Velvet (8. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe bei meiner Kombo erst mal in aller Ruhe den Magier gelevelt. Der Killspeed vom Magier ist einfach höher als vom Knight. XD
Dabei immer 15 Level meiner Subclass voraus und dann mit Daylies auf 10 Level verkürzt.
Da man Daylies abgeben kann die 10 level über eigenem Level sind geht das recht effektiv.
Daylies mit hoher klasse annehmen => erledigen => klasse switchen => mit niedriger Klasse abgeben.
Als mein Magier dann 50 war hatte er genug TP um alle Skills die ich beim Knight nutzen will zu maxen.
Ab dann habe ich mich nur noch auf den Knight konzentriert.
Hat ca 2 Monate gedauert dann waren beide Klassen auf 50.
Und dann geht das Spiel ja erst mal richtig los, TP farmen, Inis farmen usw. ^^


----------



## Abikon (30. Mai 2009)

Hi, ich spiel Kundi/Schurke und level immer in zweier Schritten.

Vorteil für diese Klassenkombo: 


Waffen und Rüstungen (mit entsprechendem hohen Level) können immer gleichzeitig von beiden getragen werden.


Ich kann immer in der gleichen Gegend Leveln


Habe immer die Skills auf gleichem Niveau

Gruß Abikon


----------



## Kalryssia (31. Mai 2009)

Ich level immer 2 Level. Also z.B. Priester/Kundi 28/29 wird auf 30/29 gebracht, dann Klassentausch und nun Kundi/Priester auf 31/30 bringen usw. Das hat den Vorteil, daß die klassenübegreifenden Fähigkeiten immer sehr aktuell sind und so die Sekundärklasse der Primärklasse möglichst viel Nutzen bringt. Auch ist nach dem Wechsel der Char nahezu gleich mächtig, wie vor dem Wechsel. Man empfindet das dann nicht so sehr als Rückschritt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß man eine Aufgabe nicht fertig bringt, weil man noch nicht den erforderlichen Level hat, ist auch gering.


----------



## x.effecT.x (15. Oktober 2009)

ich mach das immer so ich level beide klassen erst auf 20 /20

Dann mach ich elite skills usw.     so jezz mach ich die klasse die mir von beiden mehr spaß macht auf 30 und zieh dann die andere mit Tagesquests im Ystra-Hochland hinterher.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floing1234 (20. Februar 2010)

Ich würde sagen das hängt von der klassenkombination ab.
Wenn man einer hat, bei der beide die gleichen rüstungen waffen und attribute tragen, sollte
man die Level eng beieinander halten. Wenn man eine hat, bei der das nicht so ist sollte
man die sekundärklasse wo weit bringen wie man die elite skills auf jeden fall zum guten leveln braucht.
Ich selber spiele Druide/Krieger und habe jetzt de Druiden schon auf lvl 46, während der krieger nur auf lvl 30 ist,
da lvl 30 mit dem Krieger reicht, um alle Angriffseliteskills (natürlicher Angriff, Dornenkreuz, Herzensbrecher)
zu kriegen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## omnolim (30. Mai 2010)

ich lvl immer meinen ritter/mage so das ich alle 5 lvl wechsel wegen den e-fähigkeiten


----------



## N!GH7HUN7ER (31. Mai 2010)

Ich bin relativ neu in RoM, aber ich hab jetzt 5 chars auf lvl 15-20 hochgespielt und dabei festgestellt, dass es wesentlich schneller geht, wenn man die Klassen oft wechselt. Die Quests geben dann für beide Klassen einigermaßen gute EP und TP und da ich vorerst eh mal alle Quests in Ruhe machen möchte, kommt mir das ganz gelegen, wenn ich nebenbei auch noch die Sekundärklasse damit hochziehen kann. Die Idee mit den Daily-Quests find ich auch ganz gut... Die Primärklasse normal leveln und die Tagesquests machen, dann switchen und die Tagesquests mit der Sek-Klasse abgeben... 

Aber eines ist mir noch unklar... Gibt es in RoM ein TP-Cap? Also ein oberes Limit für Talentpunkte? Oder kann ich mit lvl 50 (theoretisch) so viele TP sammeln wie ich möchte und damit dann alle skills maxen?


----------

